
The very first GitHub commit, committed 10 days before the author joined GitHub - bokenator
https://github.com/mojombo/grit/commit/634396b2f541a9f2d58b00be1a07f0c358b999b3
======
moondev
Not sure why this is significant. Git existed before GitHub, he just pushed an
existing repo?

